# peat moss



## Sloory (May 27, 2006)

Hi, i'm just learning the finer points about a planted tank and i'm just wondering what peat moss is and what it's used for?

Thanks in advance.

Darren.


----------



## Elkmor (Mar 30, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sphagnum


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

A very thin layer of peat moss under the substrate is beneficial. The layer should be so thin you can see thru it easily - a dusting of peat moss might be a better word for it.


----------



## Sloory (May 27, 2006)

ok thanks guys.

now where do i get the stuff?


----------



## pritch33 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi Sloory you can buy peatmoss from any garden nursery or bunnings 

Ray


----------



## Sloory (May 27, 2006)

ahhh Bunnings! my fav shop! thanks mate


----------



## primavera (Aug 30, 2005)

I've used Bunnings peat moss to great success in my tanks. And they are cheap, around AUD$5.00 only.


----------



## primavera (Aug 30, 2005)

I've used Bunnings peat moss to great success in my tanks. And they are cheap, around AUD$5.00 only.


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

What is the peat moss for and why do non CO2 folks use more of it???????


----------

